# Normal state of open source video card driver ? [SOLVED]

## handsoul

I'v got a laptop ( lenovo G470) with an  AMD Radeon HD 6370M video card  ,and its architecture is called "ceder",then I followed the wiki  and installed open source driver for the card.(Because  the console resolution really sucks with fglrx   :Mad:   and I failed to get right console resolution with uvesafb   :Confused:  )

When I managed to get radeon to work, however the desktop performance is not so satisfitory..... e.g firefox  cannot browse pages smooth (with an "endurable" latency) ...So, I'm doubting whether radeon is working in normal status or not...

glxgears output :   ( :Sad: I know it's not a benchmark ,em...but I doubt the fps value is too small ? With fglrx I get 4000+ fps )

```

293 frames in 5.0 seconds = 58.533 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.986 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.986 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.985 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.981 FPS

297 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.378 FPS

301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.000 FPS

...
```

the output of glxinfo:(so many" slow" and "none")

```
ksl@localhost ~ $glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.11.2

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, 

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_MESA_pack_invert, 

    GL_ARB_depth_clamp, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_occlusion_query2, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_sync, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_OES_read_format, 

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc, GL_ARB_texture_float, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, 

    GL_EXT_packed_float, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, 

    GL_EXT_timer_query, GL_OES_EGL_image, GL_ARB_copy_buffer, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, 

    GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_texture_rg, GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects, 

    GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend, 

    GL_AMD_seamless_cubemap_per_texture, GL_AMD_shader_stencil_export, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend, GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, 

    GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, GL_ARB_sampler_objects, GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_shader_stencil_export, GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod, 

    GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_texture_snorm, 

    GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba, GL_NV_texture_barrier, GL_ARB_robustness

96 GLX Visuals

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x021 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x022 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f2 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f3 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0f4 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f5 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0f6 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f7 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0f8 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f9 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0fa 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0fb 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0fc 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0fd 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0fe 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ff 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x100 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x101 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x102 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x103 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x104 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x105 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x106 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x107 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x108 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x109 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x10a 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x10b 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x10c 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x10d 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x10e 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x10f 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x110 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x111 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x112 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x113 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x114 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x115 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x116 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x117 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x118 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x119 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x11a 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x11b 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x11c 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x11d 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x11e 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x11f 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x120 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x121 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x122 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x123 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x124 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x125 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x126 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x127 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x128 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x129 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x12a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x12b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x12c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x12d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x12e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x12f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x130 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x131 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x132 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x133 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x134 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x135 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x136 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x137 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x138 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x139 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x13a 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x13b 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x13c 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x13d 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x13e 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x13f 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x140 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x141 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x142 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x143 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x144 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x145 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x146 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x147 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x148 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x149 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x14a 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x14b 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x14c 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x14d 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x14e 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x061 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

144 GLXFBConfigs:

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x062 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x063 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x064 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x065 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x066 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x067 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x068 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x069 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x06a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x06b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x06c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x06d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x06e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x06f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x070 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x071 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x072 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x073 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x074 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x075 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x076 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x077 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x078 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x079 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x07a 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x07b 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x07c 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x07d 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x07e 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x07f 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x080 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x081 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x082 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x083 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x084 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x085 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x086 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x087 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x088 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x089 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x08a 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x08b 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x08c 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x08d 24 tc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x08e 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x08f 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x090 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x091 24 tc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x092  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x093  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x094  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x095  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x096  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x097  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x098  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x099  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x09a  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x09b  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x09c  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x09d  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x09e  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x09f  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a0  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a1  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a2  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a3  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a4  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a5  0 tc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a6  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a7  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0a8  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0a9  0 tc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0aa 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ab 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0ac 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ad 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0ae 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0af 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0b0 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b1 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0b2 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b3 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0b4 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b5 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0b6 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b7 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0b8 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0b9 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0ba 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0bb 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0bc 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0bd 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0be 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0bf 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0c0 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0c1 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x0c2 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0c3 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0c4 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0c5 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0c6 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0c7 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0c8 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0c9 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ca 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0cb 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0cc 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0cd 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ce 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0cf 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0d0 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0d1 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0d2 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0d3 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0d4 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0d5 24 dc  0  24  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0d6 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0d7 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0d8 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0d9 24 dc  0  24  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0da  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0db  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0dc  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0dd  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0de  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0df  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0e0  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e1  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0e2  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e3  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0e4  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e5  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0e6  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e7  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0e8  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0e9  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ea  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0eb  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ec  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ed  0 dc  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0ee  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0ef  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x0f0  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x0f1  0 dc  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
```

my make.conf:

```

......

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

......

```

output of lspci -v :

(After I do :emerge -C ati-drivers,and emerge -DuN world, I found ati-drivers was emerged again ,and that made me confused.....Why would radeon still need ati-drivers ???)

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3979

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

   Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at d0200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at d0240000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

   Kernel modules: fglrx

```

and /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

(it's generated by Xorg -configure and then I tweaked some lines according to wiki )

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option     "BackingStore"      "True"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     310   170   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "LGD"

   ModelName    "2e9"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        Option     "AGPMode"               "8"

        Option     "AGPFastWrite"          "yes"

   Option      "ColorTiling"      "on"

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        Option     "EnablePageFlip"        "on"   

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        Option     "AccelDFS"              "True"

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        Option     "RenderAccel"           "True"

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        Option     "ClockGating"           "True"

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        Option     "AccelMethod"           "EXA"

        Option     "DRI"                   "True"

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        Option     "EXAVSync"              "on"

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"     # [<bool>]

    Option "SwapbuffersWait"       "off"

        Option     "DynamicPM"             "on"

        #Option     "NewPLL"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ZaphodHeads"           # <str>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

and this is Xorg.0.log:Last edited by handsoul on Fri Mar 23, 2012 3:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## depontius

OSS support for the ATI 6000 and 7000 series is very new and immature.  Normally I prefer the OSS drivers, but in this case you'd be better off with the fglrx drivers, at least for a while.  (x11-drivers/ati-drivers for the proprietary drivers, the OSS drivers are x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati)

----------

## handsoul

 *depontius wrote:*   

>  (x11-drivers/ati-drivers for the proprietary drivers, the OSS drivers are x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati)

 

I'm using alsa+pulseaudio ,and it seems all sound stuff works well on my machine.

----------

## handsoul

and this is Xorg.0.log:

```

[    38.660] 

X.Org X Server 1.11.2

Release Date: 2011-11-04

[    38.660] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    38.660] Build Operating System: Linux 3.1.10-gentoo-r1 i686 Gentoo

[    38.661] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #24 SMP PREEMPT Thu Mar 22 02:28:56 CST 2012 i686

[    38.661] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda9 rootfstype=ext4

[    38.661] Build Date: 15 February 2012  03:48:01PM

[    38.662]  

[    38.662] Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

[    38.662]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    38.662] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    38.663] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Mar 22 08:55:55 2012

[    38.686] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    38.687] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    38.726] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    38.726] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    38.726] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    38.727] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    38.727] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    38.727] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    38.727] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    38.727] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    38.770] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    38.770]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    38.770] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    38.770]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    38.770] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    38.770]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    38.784] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    38.784]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    38.784]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    38.814] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    38.814]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    38.814] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    38.814]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    38.814] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    38.814]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    38.814] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    38.814]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    38.814]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    38.814] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    38.815] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    38.815] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[    38.815] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    38.815] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    38.815] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    38.815] (II) Loader magic: 0x81fb580

[    38.816] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    38.816]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    38.816]    X.Org Video Driver: 11.0

[    38.816]    X.Org XInput driver : 13.0

[    38.816]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[    38.819] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68e4:17aa:3979 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0200000/131072, I/O @ 0x00003000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    38.819] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    38.819] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    38.819] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    38.819] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    38.819] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    38.820] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    38.820] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    38.842] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    38.861] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.861]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    38.861]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    38.861] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    38.861] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    38.861] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    38.863] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    38.869] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.869]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    38.870]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    38.870]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    38.870] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    38.870] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    38.871] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    38.873] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.873]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    38.873]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    38.873]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    38.873] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    38.873] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    38.873] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    38.874] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    38.874] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    38.874] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    38.874] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    38.874] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    38.875] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    38.900] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.900]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    38.900]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    38.900] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    38.900] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    38.903] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    38.904] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.904]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    38.904]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    38.904]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    38.904] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    38.904] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    38.905] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    38.906] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    38.907]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.2.0

[    38.907]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    38.907] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    38.907] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    38.927] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    39.015] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    39.015]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 6.14.3

[    39.015]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    39.015]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0

[    39.016] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2,

   SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

   ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

   ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

   ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

   CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series,

   AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

   AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS,

   BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

   Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,

   AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,

   AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

   TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, CAICOS,

   CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,

   CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS

[    39.061] (--) using VT number 7

[    39.068] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    39.069] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    39.070] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    39.070] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    39.070] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    39.071] (**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

[    39.071] (**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelDFS" "True"

[    39.072] (**) RADEON(0): Option "ColorTiling" "on"

[    39.073] (**) RADEON(0): Option "RenderAccel" "True"

[    39.074] (**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

[    39.075] (**) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" "True"

[    39.075] (**) RADEON(0): Option "EXAVSync" "on"

[    39.076] (**) RADEON(0): Option "SwapbuffersWait" "off"

[    39.077] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[    39.077] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    39.078] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics" (ChipID = 0x68e4)

[    39.080] (II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

[    39.081] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    39.082] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    39.082] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

[    39.083] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    39.084] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    39.084] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[    39.085] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

[    39.086] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    39.086] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    39.092] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    39.097] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    39.098]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 2.5.0

[    39.099]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 11.0

[    39.099] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: enabled

[    39.100] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[    39.100] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: disabled

[    39.104] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using monitor section Monitor0

[    39.108] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

[    39.125] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section

[    39.127] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS

[    39.127] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: LGD  Model: 2e9  Serial#: 0

[    39.128] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2010  Week: 0

[    39.128] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    39.128] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[    39.129] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 31  vert.: 17

[    39.129] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    39.130] (II) RADEON(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    39.130] (II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    39.131] (II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    39.131] (II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.584 redY: 0.346   greenX: 0.338 greenY: 0.553

[    39.131] (II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.158 blueY: 0.124   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    39.132] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    39.132] (II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    39.133] (II) RADEON(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  309 x 174 mm

[    39.133] (II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1402  h_sync_end 1442 h_blank_end 1480 h_border: 0

[    39.133] (II) RADEON(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 776 v_blanking: 780 v_border: 0

[    39.134] (II) RADEON(0):  LG Display

[    39.134] (II) RADEON(0):  LP140WH4-TLA1

[    39.135] (II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

[    39.135] (II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0030e4e90200000000

[    39.135] (II) RADEON(0):    00140103801f11780aaab59558568d28

[    39.135] (II) RADEON(0):    1f505400000001010101010101010101

[    39.136] (II) RADEON(0):    010101010101121b567250000c302428

[    39.136] (II) RADEON(0):    350035ae100000190000000000000000

[    39.136] (II) RADEON(0):    00000000000000000000000000fe004c

[    39.137] (II) RADEON(0):    4720446973706c61790a2020000000fe

[    39.137] (II) RADEON(0):    004c503134305748342d544c41310073

[    39.137] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 745

[    39.138] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    39.138] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   69.30  1366 1402 1442 1480  768 771 776 780 -hsync -vsync (46.8 kHz)

[    39.138] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

[    39.139] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   69.30  1366 1402 1442 1480  768 771 776 780 -hsync -vsync (46.8 kHz)

[    39.139] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)

[    39.139] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[    39.140] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[    39.140] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[    39.140] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "848x480"x59.7   31.50  848 872 952 1056  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.8 kHz)

[    39.141] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.7   26.75  720 744 808 896  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.9 kHz)

[    39.141] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)

[    39.145] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output HDMI-0

[    39.162] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

[    39.162] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

[    39.162] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

[    39.163] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

[    39.163] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    39.163] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1366x768

[    39.163] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    39.164] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:40000000 visible:fba0000

[    39.164] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[    39.164] (**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (310, 170) mm

[    39.164] (**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (111, 114)

[    39.165] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    39.165] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    39.170] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    39.174] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    39.174]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    39.174]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    39.174] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    39.175] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    39.175] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    39.175] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    39.177] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    39.177] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r600

[    39.177] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: r600

[    39.180] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 4224K

[    39.181] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 228096K

[    39.183] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[    39.183] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[    39.213] (II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

[    39.213] (II) RADEON(0): EXA VSync enabled

[    39.213] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    39.213] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    39.213] (II)         Solid

[    39.213] (II)         Copy

[    39.213] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    39.213] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    39.213] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    39.214] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[    39.214] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[    39.215] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    39.241] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[    39.242] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with Radeon Textured Video.

[    39.242] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    39.242] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    39.242] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

[    39.242] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

[    39.242] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "ClockGating" is not used

[    39.243] (WW) RADEON(0): Option "DynamicPM" is not used

[    39.243] (--) RandR disabled

[    39.243] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    39.243] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    39.243] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    39.243] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    39.243] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    39.243] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    39.243] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    39.243] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    39.243] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    39.243] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    39.243] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    39.243] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    39.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    39.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    39.244] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    39.951] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    39.951] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    39.952] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    39.952] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[    39.952] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    39.953] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized r600

[    39.953] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    39.968] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

[    40.406] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    40.407] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    40.407] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    40.408] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    40.419] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.419]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 2.6.0

[    40.419]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    40.419]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 13.0

[    40.419] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    40.419] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    40.419] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    40.420] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    40.420] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    40.420] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    40.420] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[    40.420] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    40.420] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    40.420] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    40.420] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    40.471] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    40.472] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    40.472] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    40.472] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    40.472] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    40.472] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    40.473] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    40.473] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    40.473] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    40.474] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    40.474] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    40.474] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    40.474] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    40.476] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    40.476] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    40.476] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    40.476] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    40.476] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    40.476] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    40.476] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[    40.476] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    40.476] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[    40.476] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    40.476] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    40.476] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    40.477] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    40.478] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[    40.478] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    40.479] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HD-Audio Generic HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event6)

[    40.480] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    40.481] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event5)

[    40.481] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    40.482] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event7)

[    40.482] (**) USB Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    40.482] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB Optical Mouse'

[    40.482] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    40.482] (**) USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[    40.482] (**) USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[    40.483] (--) USB Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    40.483] (--) USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    40.483] (--) USB Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[    40.483] (--) USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    40.483] (II) USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    40.483] (II) USB Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    40.483] (**) USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    40.483] (**) USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    40.483] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1/2-1.1:1.0/input/input7/event7"

[    40.483] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 9)

[    40.483] (II) USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    40.484] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    40.484] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    40.484] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    40.484] (**) USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    40.485] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    40.485] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    40.486] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lenovo EasyCamera (/dev/input/event9)

[    40.486] (**) Lenovo EasyCamera: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    40.486] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Lenovo EasyCamera'

[    40.486] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    40.486] (**) Lenovo EasyCamera: always reports core events

[    40.487] (**) Lenovo EasyCamera: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

[    40.487] (--) Lenovo EasyCamera: Found keys

[    40.487] (II) Lenovo EasyCamera: Configuring as keyboard

[    40.487] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.0/input/input9/event9"

[    40.487] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Lenovo EasyCamera" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    40.487] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    40.487] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    40.487] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    40.489] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[    40.489] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    40.489] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    40.489] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    40.489] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    40.489] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    40.489] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    40.489] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    40.489] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"

[    40.490] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[    40.490] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    40.490] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    40.490] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    40.491] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event8)

[    40.491] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    40.492] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    40.492] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    40.493] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    40.510] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.510]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.4.0

[    40.510]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    40.510]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 13.0

[    40.510] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    40.510] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    40.510] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    40.510] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

[    40.543] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5772

[    40.543] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 5086

[    40.543] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    40.543] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    40.543] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple

[    40.575] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    40.575] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    40.607] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input8/event8"

[    40.607] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 12)

[    40.607] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    40.608] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    40.608] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.035

[    40.609] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    40.609] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    40.609] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    40.609] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    40.610] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    40.612] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    40.613] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    40.613] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    40.613] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    40.613] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    40.613] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

[    40.614] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[    40.614] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[    40.614] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[    40.615] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[    40.635] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[    40.635] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found

[    40.636] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[    40.663] (EE) PreInit returned 11 for "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

[    40.663] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[    40.663] (II) Unloading synaptics

[    46.982] (II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 745

[    46.983] (II) RADEON(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    46.983] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   69.30  1366 1402 1442 1480  768 771 776 780 -hsync -vsync (46.8 kHz)

```

----------

## radio_flyer

I suspect depontius meant 'FOSS driver'.

I have a desktop with a radeon 6570 'Turks' card, so it may not be directly comparable to your laptop. However, with the FOSS radeon driver I get the same glxgears rating you do, because the open-source driver is synchronizing screen updates with video refresh at 60Hz. So I'd ignore that. My glxinfo also reports lots of 'slow' and 'none' for the same visuals, but 2D/3D acceleration is working fine on my system. So I don't see that as an issue. However, my system works fine (no latency, extreme tuxracer performs fine, etc.) with no xorg.conf file at all. Another difference is that fglrx is nowhere on my system. My lspci -v:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Turks [Radeon HD 6570] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
> 
>         Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device 3190
> ...

 

So first, I'd resolve the fglrx issue. Make sure fglrx isn't called out in your keywords file. Do 'emerge -etp ati-drivers' or whatever to see what is trying to bring it in.

Once that's resolved, I'd try moving the xorg.conf file to xorg.conf.bak and then try running your window manager without it. Then, if necessary, slowly start adding things back in if required.

For 3D you also want to enable gallium with 'eselect mesa'. However, that shouldn't be impacting your 2D performance. In fact, glxinfo is also primarily for OpenGL (3D) info. Problems there might impact desktop effects, but AFAIK none of that should impact Firefox page display performance. And also AFAIK the open source drivers are actually preferable to the ati fglrx driver for 2D performance.

Another thing to check is dmesg for possible MTRR or DMA issues with the video hardware.

----------

## i92guboj

Some facts.

The results in glxgears are tied to whatever your video drivers want to report. When we say that glxgears is not a benchmark we really mean it. It's not even indicative of anything.

Some drivers cap that number to your refresh frequency, because, guess what, if your monitor is refreshed only 60 times per second, then it can only display.... 60 images per second. Any additional frame that you move from one place of the memory to another is just a waste of time and power.

The fglrx driver will probably be better in 3d under most circumstances (I really don't know if it's still that way, it's been years since I used it), but radeon will perform the same or better for everything else.

So, unless you can tell directly that there's a noticeable difference in real world usage between fglrx and radeon, I wouldn't invest on this one more second. Other than that, if you are gonna be playing 3d intensive games or using some other 3d intensive software then you might have no choice but to use fglrx.

I'd test anything that's not kde nor firefox. Those never worked smooth, no matter what driver I use (proprietary or open, linux or windows). So they are no good for measuring rendering performance.

Your output seems ok. If you are already using gallium, then everything is ok.

----------

## handsoul

 *radio_flyer wrote:*   

> Another thing to check is dmesg for possible MTRR or DMA issues with the video hardware.

 

Finally I found that xvba depend on ati-drivers, so I unmerged them. Then I recompiled kernel and lspci -v output:

 *Quote:*   

> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
> 
> 	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3979
> 
> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41
> ...

 

I found  fglrx.ko in kernel directory .It might be  generated the last time I emerged ati-drviers ,anyway I think I'am now using the right driver.

And dmesg 

mtrr:

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable
> 
> [    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:
> 
> [    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back
> ...

 

DMA:

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000
> 
> [    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00037bfe
> 
> [    0.000000]   HighMem  0x00037bfe -> 0x0013f800
> ...

 

I followed your advice to remove xorg.conf, and desktop performace turn out to be OK(almost the same with tweaked xorg.conf  :Wink:  ).

By reading i92guboj's post I think I'm geting the normal state of radeon driver   :Smile: 

And I really appreciate your help,radio_flyer.

----------

## handsoul

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 

 

Thanks  :Smile:  ,I'm clear about the fps thing now .And yes I'm ready to use radeon(I'v got no 3d intensive stuff on my machine yet.)

----------

